# Branson no start!



## Ernest Johnson (Jul 14, 2019)

I have a 2400 Branson, I moved it 40 feet shut down to put on forks, won't start back up, checked fuse's-all good, replaced battery terminals and battery-nothing starter will crank over. any idea if it's the key switch or one of the safety's. can't get no help from Branson or local dealer...Idea's anyone?


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

If HST make sure pedals are centered, make sure PTO is off, put your butt in seat and push clutch pedal all the way down. If there is no lights working check for fusible link at starter.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If it turns over but doesn't start, I'd check to be sure the fuel shut off solenoid is operating, and check all your filters.


----------



## Don't Blame Me (May 9, 2021)

Ernest Johnson said:


> I have a 2400 Branson, I moved it 40 feet shut down to put on forks, won't start back up, checked fuse's-all good, replaced battery terminals and battery-nothing starter will crank over. any idea if it's the key switch or one of the safety's. can't get no help from Branson or local dealer...Idea's anyone?


Did you figure out the problem? I have a similar problem. My tractor will not start in warm weater. If I just give it a squirt of ether it kicks right off. If I shut it down and restart before it cools down it will start right back up. It is spring and hasn't gotten real hot but is generally in the 60 or 70 degree range.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

This post is almost two years old and it is the one and only post by the OP. So, it’s not likely the OP will respond.

it sounds to me like your tractor will crank but just won’t start when it’s cold. Is this correct?


----------

